# St Leonards hospital,Dorset Jan 2013



## jammy (Jan 11, 2013)

First excuse some of the pics still using an old point and shoot.Sure its been done on here sometime ago but its local to me and managed a wander recently.Its quite a big site I explored the side where the water tower is(locked up tight).I know there are more buildings around the other side,its an odd mix of old unused and some new parts unused but attached to the current part which is in use,if you follow... Most of the buildings were very secure hence all out door shots/still had to do some serious fence hopping!/some history found(and not my words)

"St Leonards was originally built in 1942 as a war time hospital for the American and Canadian military forces who flew their injured servicemen into Hurn Airport, and then transported them through the forest to the hospital. The old wooden buildings housed a thousand beds. After the war, with the advent of the new National Health Service, St Leonards became a hospital for the elderly with 350 beds, and this is how many people still think of it, but in fact it is very different now" 
The old huts have been demolished at some time since the 1960s, and all that remains is their concrete bases and a water tower. There are also a few disused brick buildings at the eastern end of the site.

The southwestern part of the site is still in use by the NHS

and pictures...


----------



## jammy (Jan 11, 2013)

couple more...










/explores/DSCF4905_zpsce0c2cca.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 11, 2013)

With the exception of the signs, I'd never have guessed that was a hospital. Looks more military to me...

~RR


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 11, 2013)

Like this thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2013)

Interesting history,thanks for sharing.


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 12, 2013)

gotta love those keep out signs, to me they say please enter all welcome, gotta agree looks more military.


----------



## Bax__ (Jan 12, 2013)

As Aron says built during the war as a military hospital - I wonder if they planned to make an airfield and then converted to use as a hospital during the building process?


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 12, 2013)

Heras fencing on a roof? That's new! 

Nice report with great history.


----------

